# Take Poultry Classes Online



## markwelch (Sep 24, 2013)

Poultry management course experts list the following considerations that every domestic breeder should look into before setting up their backyard poultry farm. 
In designing the chicken run, which is the enclosure where the chickens can freely walk and run around, take into consideration possible predators that they may encounter. The list would include domestic dogs and cats, the occasional snakes, and possibly, foxes that may loiter in the area. If any of these animals pose a serious threat, it may be best to seek other options.
At the start, define the purpose of the chicken farm. Would the chickens kept in the farm be raise for meat or for egg production? Each option raises specific issues for consideration. For instance, hens are most productive in the first three years. While the meat of chickens older than two years old may be too tough for human consumption. 
Choosing the right breed will depend on the function of the farm as well as its size. Factors to consider when selecting a breed would include climate. Certain breeds of chicken also have peculiar personalities and characteristics. For families with children, choose a kid-friendly breed.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Too tough for human consumption? A lot of old farmers would beg to differ...an old stew hen is about the most delectable morsel you'll put in your teeth.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmmm, who is teaching this course ? I think they may need to research some more. Hens are not to tough to consume even after they reach 3 years. Also it should be said that this 
"class" is obviously for city flock owners. A real farm would have more than the occasional snake, domestic cat and dog, and foxes lol. I'm not even on a true farm and have bears, bobcats, wolves, fishers, coyotes, hawks, eagles, ect.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Agreed! I'd like to meet a poultry expert...never met one of those in all my born days.  

I'm thinking this course sounds like the blind leading the blind...sorry if I sound blunt, but the first taste of it puts up red flags as there are two major inconsistencies with the truth in only three short paragraphs.


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

I been raising poultry for four years and I learned the most talking to farmers and Amish. Some things are not being taught in modern farming but are good to know. If you want to learn about poultry, it helps to ask questions when you are around those that have farmed longer.


----------

